# Christmas herf???



## Carlito's Way (Dec 16, 2005)

Florida boys are we going to do a Christmas/Holiday herf??? lets do it.. its been a while since we have all gotten together as a big group.....plus i want a reason to celebrate my graduation with all you guys!!! December 8th here i come....

Lets figure this out


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

thats a friday, don't forget the 16th van ride. don't miss the bus/van ride


----------



## Carlito's Way (Dec 16, 2005)

well i was thinking of maybe that sunday??? cuz ill be doing plenty of partying with the graduating class that night and sat....sooo lets do it....

i have to see bout the bus not sure yet


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Congrats on your graduation bro, as far as herfing name the time and place and I will be there. Yeah baby yeah !


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Or should I say we will be there.


----------



## Carlito's Way (Dec 16, 2005)

well im lookin for suggestions cuz im not going to be able to go on that bus herf sooooo lets figure something out


----------

